# Uber keeps getting fined.



## Noentry

Still trying to find one part of Ubers business model that they haven’t been fined for.









Uber Delivery Executives Win Damages, Boss Jailed in Italy Ruling


The Milan court ruling marked "the first conviction" in Italy for crimes related to workers' exploitation and labour outsourcing among Uber Eats' subcontractors.




gadgets360.com


----------

